# Back From The Dead C/o Silver Hawk



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Ages ago, I saw the pictures on here of the 'twin' SS f300 and Megaquartz constellations ages ago and decided the Megaquartz was a type I wanted to add to my collection (apologies, can't remember whose Connies they were and can't find the thread).

On a speculative bid, I bought a sorry specimen as a non-runner back in November...



















Mine is only a Geneve, but it is complete, although the 'feet' for the coil cover are broken, so I've taken it out for safe keeping.

Anyhoo, I popped a battery in, to see if it might twitch - anything to give me a sign it wasn't dead and just in need of a good service - but nothing. Dead as a dodo.









Stuck it in a drawer and forgot about it until a couple of weeks ago, when I fished it out, and sent a speculative email to Paul (Silver Hawk), to see if he would have a look.

He did some voodoo magic on it and it sprang back to life. Encouraged by that news, I asked Paul to give it some TLC, and I got the results back this morning







...



















Im delighted. I'm not a fan of gold watches, but this one is big and chunky and very cool. Paul has polished the crystal and the dial and hands were revealed to be in really good nick (could hardly see the dial before).

The movement is almost silent too. I understand why these were so expensive when they were new.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Unfortunately, the case has had a hard life. I think the former owner used it as a hammer at some point...










...but I'm still sold on it.

Now I'm on the hunt for a replacement bracelet, as this one is just not up to scratch (and the clasp has the omega logo on one side and 'Champion USA' on the other







).

One last pic of the Megaquartz at home with the rest of the Omegas...










So, that's five Omegas. For now


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I may have a suitable replacement bracelet and a even a case ( i think)

Let me have the sizes and i will check.

Keith

Ps. Lots of companies made bracelets for Omega, its not unusual. Champion was one of the companies Omega used in the states.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> I may have a suitable replacement bracelet and a even a case ( i think)
> 
> Let me have the sizes and i will check.
> 
> ...


Thanks Keith; I'll PM you with the details tomorrow. Didn't realise other companies made bracelets on Omega's behalf.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

She's a gem! I love the 70's bling! She's a beaut! bravo that man!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice watch, and great work Paul. Outstanding









Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb work Paul. Nice to see it back from the brink.


----------

